# Baw Beese chain of lakes



## rootbeer (Feb 22, 2006)

Heading to 6 lakes campground in Hillsdale county this weekend. It's on boot lake, which connects to Baw Beese and 3 or 4 other lakes. Never been there. Hoping to get my wife and daughter into some fast panfish action. Or any type of action, for that matter. Any info/advice on fishing the lake/s would be appreciated! 

Camp owner told me there's a big canoe race this weekend. My canoe is rigged to take an elec trolling motor and/or a small outboard. Mebbe I'll hook both up at once and see if I can flip it over like one a them thar hydroplanes!


----------



## Kenneth61 (Feb 15, 2005)

great place for bass and pike


----------



## BBBYpsi (Mar 24, 2007)

Here's a article about baw beese lake from espn I found surfing the net last year. It took awhile but found it again for you.

http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/fishing/news/story?page=f_map_05_MI_Hillsdale_County

Good luck. I have been wanting to check it out since i saw the article.


----------



## Lost_Peninsula (Jan 9, 2003)

Rootbeer, we are heading to 6 lakes campground for the first time this weekend. I was wondering how it was for you. When I reserved the site the campground owners said I would do just as well in boot lake as I would Baw Beese. 

Thanks..........


----------

